# I’ve just got a set of golf clubs from higolfclubs.com



## jimmy653 (Sep 25, 2010)

I’ve just got a set of golf clubs from higolfclubs.com, they are look nice and you can’t believe that they are so cheap. I haven’t used them yet, I hope they do good job. I like the Callaway X-22 Iron Set and Callaway 09 X-Forged Irons very much


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard Jimmy. So what did you get for clubs?


----------

